# Quinn found Sasha



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So I woke up at 5:30 this morning and checked on Sasha. And I was surprised to see a hedgehog sitting on the fleece blanket outside of Sasha's cage. I was freaking out because I couldn't firgure out how he got out. I picked him up and called for steven (my fiance) and he came to see. And I said "Sasha got out!" But then I realized he didn't huff and roll in ball when I picked him up. "Is this Quinn??!!! There was no reaction when I picked him up. Can you turn on the lights?" I said to Steven. We were both surprised to see that it was Quinn. She was trying to get into Sasha's cage. She has never escaped before so I was really surprised. Sadly, she was in the fleece that handled Sasha with last night so it was probably covered with mites. She did have a revolution dosage last week and I have more so I'm sure it will be fine.
Anyways I put her back in her cage and went back to bed. When I got up again at 8:45 I checked on Quinn to see if she was sleeping now. And she wasn't there again!!!! I found where she was escaping and we put a weight over the cover. We found Quinnn beside Sasha'a cage again *sigh*. I'll have to explain to her that boys should chase after girls not the other way around lol. 
But I'm kind of worried now when Sasha's quarantine is done and there in the same room that they will get out. And I don't want any babies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Sounds like someone has a crush! :lol: 
Well, thank goodness they would have to get through 2 cages to get to each other.
I just can't believe she would waste her freedom by waiting outside his cage! :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I just can't believe she would waste her freedom by waiting outside his cage! :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Only PJ would look at it this way. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't believe she would waste her freedom by waiting outside his cage! :roll: :lol:
> ...


i think PJ is spot on! she should have been gallavanting around & exploring. not sitting outside Sasha's cage. silly girl. :lol:


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Hahaha, awww, I'm sorry, but this is all kinds of adorable. I think she liiiikes him :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Whenever there are male and female in the same household, they both have to be in 100% escape proof cages. They can and will find ways to get to each other. :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

uh-oh


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha that is really cute! Quinn's like... hey... you in there???


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehe aww, that's so cute!!! She seems quite smitten...


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn hasn't even met him yet or been in the living room since we got him (she's been playing in our bedroom when we take her out) so she must be able to smell him. I'm going to triple check their cages so there are no accidents :shock: But maybe Quinn will help Sasha to be a little nicer like her lol. 
But it was pretty cute seeing her sitting next to his cage :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it is a really good idea to triple check those cages.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I checked on Quinn at 4 am this time and she was out of her cage again!!!!!!! :x But I had the bedroom door shut this time so she couldn't get to the living room where Sasha is. But this time when I put her back I sat there and watched to see where she is getting out from. I blocked it up after I saw where she was escaping from. When she realized I did that she went and checked the other places that I blocked the other night to see if she could get out with those but couldn't. She just ran circles retrying all her exit strategies and I felt so bad for her. She's never tried to get out before, she must be really boy crazy. I hope she settles down though because I feels so bad :? 
Does anone if she will get over Sasha (maybe once they meet in 3 more weeks) or will I have to deal with her obsession forever?


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

What an escape artist :lol: . Poor Quinn... she's definitely got a crush. Be careful if they're ever around each other, because it can apparently take just seconds for them to breed (!!! :shock: ) How did she manage to keep getting out? Is she in a C&C, or is just Sasha in a C&C?

By the way, how's Sasha adjusting to his new home??


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

(I keep stumbling on the pronouns, still... catching myself being all "wait, so Quinn was thought to be a he but turned out to be a she and Sasha was the one that was a she but ended up being a he... right?" :lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

hahahaha ya that's right with the sexes. Sasha is in a C&C cage and Quinn is in 4 rubbermaid storage containers connected by PCV pipes. The PVC pies are T Shaped so the top of the pipe has hole which I covered with a lid but she puched it off. So that's the one weighted down. There are 2 pipes that we added an adadpeter to (so it can attach to a vent pipe jsut for some added fun! hard to explain if you cant see it) and goes really high, about 7 inches. We thought it was too high for her to reach and since she never tried we never knew for sure. But when I was watching her she was reaching for it and I didn't watch to see if she would succeed I just covered them both up. 

They can breed in seconds?????? I was going to introduce them when Sasha is is done his quarantine, supervised obviously but I guess that may not be a good idea :shock:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Quinn said:


> hahahaha ya that's right with the sexes. Sasha is in a C&C cage and Quinn is in 4 rubbermaid storage containers connected by PCV pipes. The PVC pies are T Shaped so the top of the pipe has hole which I covered with a lid but she puched it off. So that's the one weighted down. There are 2 pipes that we added an adadpeter to (so it can attach to a vent pipe jsut for some added fun! hard to explain if you cant see it) and goes really high, about 7 inches. We thought it was too high for her to reach and since she never tried we never knew for sure. But when I was watching her she was reaching for it and I didn't watch to see if she would succeed I just covered them both up.
> 
> They can breed in seconds?????? I was going to introduce them when Sasha is is done his quarantine, supervised obviously but I guess that may not be a good idea :shock:


Awww, poor Quinn with her crush! :lol: Yeah, it's not a good idea to let them be around each other at all. Besides the risk of breeding, it's likely to just stress them both out anyway, because females are induced ovulators, and it could frustrate Sasha as well, having a female near him, but unable to breed. Hopefully Quinn settles down and stops trying so hard to get to him before quarantine is over!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do not introduce them for even a second. It will sexually frustrate them both which IMO, is cruel. Also, the more often they are near each other, even if totally supervised, the faster breeding can take place. 

Boys and girls do best when they never see one another and are in 100% escape proof and cages and this means securely fastened lids.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Can they be housed in the same room? My apartment is only a 2 bedroom and my fiance doesn't want one of the cages in the living room. I was told Sasha was a girl before I got him so I figured it wouldn't be a problem but will it be now because he is a boy?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The same room is fine. As long as they can never have direct contact they can be caged above, below or beside each other. You just have to make certain both cages are escape proof and enter proof.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Nancy!!! I have 3 more weeks to ensure that they are escape and entrance proof. Hopefully by then Quinn will have gotten over her big crush on Sasha :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Typical... a woman waiting on a man. :lol:


----------

